# Victor Lindelöf



## The Ripper (18 Giugno 2016)

Svedese classe 94, difensore centrale e all'occorrenza terzino destro del Benfica. Fa parte della spedizione svedese agli europei. Alto, ottimo colpitore di testa, e buonissima tecnica. Ottimo marcatore.
Mi ha impressionato come mi impressionò Manolas al Mondiale.


----------



## BossKilla7 (18 Giugno 2016)

Dopo l'Europeo il Benfica gli ficca una bella clausola rescissoria e diventerà inaccessibile per molti


----------



## kolao95 (7 Dicembre 2016)

Gli porterò sfiga io, ma tra europeo e Champions tutte le volte in cui l'ho visto giocare non mi ha mai impressionato in nulla, mi è sembrato piuttosto lento e abbastanza scoordinato. Romagnoli, pur avendo un anno in meno, gli è superiore in tutto praticamente..


----------



## Chrissonero (7 Dicembre 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Gli porterò sfiga io, ma tra europeo e Champions tutte le volte in cui l'ho visto giocare non mi ha mai impressionato in nulla, mi è sembrato piuttosto lento e abbastanza scoordinato. Romagnoli, pur avendo un anno in meno, gli è superiore in tutto praticamente..



Anche io lo ho visto cosi, senza arrivare a Romagnoli anche Caldara è più forte e completo di lui.


----------



## mandraghe (24 Luglio 2017)

Chissà se era rigore


----------



## VonVittel (24 Luglio 2017)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Chissà se era rigore



Paletta levati


----------

